# What is this one worth - 1957 Vintage Schwinn Streamliner



## TJW

To further my education on old bikes, what is one like this really worth:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=261853180621


----------



## island schwinn

That's a super sweet example,and pretty rare.
I know the seller and he comes across some of the cleanest bikes I've ever seen.
As far as value,sit back and see what happens.myself,I would be in at the price if I had that kind of money to spend on toys.


----------



## spoker

there wasnt a streamliner in 57,looks like a restored hornet or spitfire with 3 parts changed out to look like a ballooner streamliner,ooked at it again 2 claws and one frame dart is how a spitfire was decorated,a hornet has 3 claws for decoration,maby 4 pieces changed,chainguard,rearrack,seat,maby handle bars.


----------



## spoker

spitfire http://unclecrusty.biz/balloon01.html


----------



## vincev

Good observations Spoker.


----------



## spoker

thanks vincev,ppl enlightend me when i first was collecting lionel trains,and then and now bicycles,just when ya think u know it all,egg on the face happens,i feel some of the smaller bike variations were real,but there are some that are aways off,this is a nice bike but id hate to see someone nt get what they thought they were,sometimes the buyer doesnt know and is not intentionally misrepresenting,an inquiry to the owner shold be fine if all is in order!! i try to show some type of documentation when i say somthing about a bike,otherwise its kinda just an opinion


----------



## island schwinn

There was a streamliner in 57.look at the trfindley catalogs.
Plain as day.the owner of this bike is quite savvy about schwinns.


----------



## spoker

more info,i can only tell you what the bike is it will be up to you how much youll pay,now that you know what the bike is do some reasearch[which will start to educate yourself]and the more you know the better desision you can make when thinkin about buying a bike!


----------



## island schwinn

spoker said:


> i try to show some type of documentation when i say somthing about a bike,otherwise its kinda just an opinion




Exactly.


----------



## willardm

Don't know if spoker is correct or not but there seem to be a number of 57 Streamliners around.  Mine is the green one with the black seat and I paid $350 about 10 years ago.


----------



## willardm




----------



## stpeteschwinn

This is indeed a 1957 Schwinn Streamliner.  With all due respect spoker, you are incorrect. Wow Willard...mine is the black one in front of the pine trees earlier in its life. Any idea where/when that picture was taken?


----------



## spoker

i looked up the 57 catalog,thats what i went by,they dont list a streamliner,the bikes they do list have the other type of carrier,still looks like this was a restored bike,but ive been wrond b4 once or maby twice,but i guess the guys question was the bike worth the askin price,my goal was to provide info that was available to me,if iwas paying that much money for a bike i wouldnt want any suprizes,why did yall wait untill i posted to post your info?was it to help or prove me wrong?


----------



## stpeteschwinn

My post wasn't to prove anyone wrong spoker. I just saw this thread and the bike in question in sitting in my garage. The 57 catalog doesn't show a picture of a Streamliner but shows a written list of the bikes they sell and a Streamliner is indeed listed. I have a good friend in North Carolina who sold his red one on ebay 2 years ago for $1200.00 plus shipping. I believe it's the only Schwinn middleweight ever produced with the "phantom" chain guard.  Seems like a transition bike from the heavies to the middleweights when heavies where being phased out.


----------



## TJW

willardm said:


> Don't know if spoker is correct or not but there seem to be a number of 57 Streamliners around.  Mine is the green one with the black seat and I paid $350 about 10 years ago.View attachment 209048View attachment 209049




Thanks for all the posts and the info.  Based on the name of the image of the black bike, looks like someone was asking $710 for it when that picture was copied.

I'm new to old bikes, but I have sort of zeroed in on 1940s and 1950s Schwinn tank bikes as what I like.  I bought this one last Fall as a complete and total novice and I'm happy with it.  It looks good from 10 feet away and rides nicely.  Plus it reminds me of the Schwinn I had in 1949 when I was 12 years old.


----------



## spoker

istand corrected,thanks for showing that price page,when i see a bike im interested in i lok up the catalog to get some insight, another one of schwinns deal,make a bike but dont put it in the catalog???????and thanks u guys for showing your bikes!!


----------



## willardm

Just an added item of interest.  My 57 has a rear coaster brake but the frame had the bracket for the caliper rear brake also.


----------



## spoker

56 cataloghttp://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1951_1960/1956_06.html


----------



## spoker

56 catalog http://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1951_1960/1956_06.html looks like a ballooner,maby they didnt have the middleweight oic ready for the 57 catalog,notice the big chainring


----------



## GTs58

The 1956 Streamliner was a ballooner.


----------



## greenephantom

Ayup, the Streamliner model went through a few changes over the years, as well as making the jump from ballooner / heavyweight to middleweight. It should also be noted that the Goodrich version of the B6 was dubbed Streamliner before Schwinn used the name on their own bikes. The heavyweight version came in two distinct versions. The middleweight version was available in '57 and '58.  

I didn't look over the eBay bike carefully, but the only thing I see off the top is that the fork should have the "V" stripe instead of the three hash marks. And I believe that the seat cover should be tan instead of black. Still, a very nice looking bike.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## spoker

*Streamliner*

i had a mid 50s sreamliner,had sreamlier on the tank and nothing on the chainguard,had a phantom type light and a springer,looked the same as my other b6


----------



## antque

This is my 1956 Streamliner, The bike is a balloon tire bike, these were made 2 years 55-56 as far as I could find. I could never find they made a 57 and the two  I have found are all middleweights. Just for reference I paid for this bike far more than the one pictured on e-bay. My 56 is all original and as far as I can tell it was almost never ridden.


----------



## spoker

now thats a nice bike


----------



## TJW

Your bike is really beautiful.


----------

